# How to reduce the noise from a motorized Atlas Turntable



## xrunner

First tip, from gunrunnerjohn - lube the gears with a small amount of white lithium grease. This reduces the noise somewhat.

Next, refer to the picture below. Use two types of sound deadener. First type is ordinary white foam. Put as much in at the right side of the house as you can. Next, obtain some sonic mat or car audio sound deadening mat. I happened to have some left over from the project I did on my truck doors. This stuff stops the material it is stuck to from vibrating and re-transmitting noise frequencies. Stick some on the bottom of the drive unit, and then place some on the motor housing. These materials absorb both high freq. and low freq. noise. Along with the lubrication, it reduced the noise by more than 50%.

Sound deadening mat


----------



## sstlaure

I'll have to give that a try.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spray expanding foam in there, it'll be as quiet as a mouse! 

Seriously, I wonder if you could do something on the underside of the turntable to stop it from being a sound transducer?


----------



## shaygetz

...take the motor out, that'll shut it up....:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Seriously, I wonder if you could do something on the underside of the turntable to stop it from being a sound transducer?


You sure could. I don't want to take it apart again, but one could stick the mat into each partition underneath. I can't remember how much space is under the assembled unit now, but you could also stick some under there. It's really neat stuff, that deadening mat.


----------



## shaygetz

When I take mine apart, I place a sheet of paper over those pistons and springs, then flip the table over upright and place it over the tray it sits in. By holding it down lightly while pulling the paper out, the pistons and springs stay where they belong, making re-assembly much easier.


----------



## wolfeinmane

Nice job


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

xrunner said:


> You sure could. I don't want to take it apart again, but one could stick the mat into each partition underneath. I can't remember how much space is under the assembled unit now, but you could also stick some under there. It's really neat stuff, that deadening mat.


Next time it's apart...


----------



## xrunner

shaygetz said:


> When I take mine apart, I place a sheet of paper over those pistons and springs, then flip the table over upright and place it over the tray it sits in. By holding it down lightly while pulling the paper out, the pistons and springs stay where they belong, making re-assembly much easier.


Good idea - I can see how that would work. Next time ...



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Next time it's apart...


Next time will be a long time I hope. Next time would mean tearing up trackwork to even get to it. 

But right now I'm watching the "Dirty Dozen" on Military channel, not to be disturbed by such matters.


----------



## T-Man

The problem is the mount. You have to remount the motor from the base using springs or rubber.
With a large O ring you may be able to remount the motor under the table.


----------



## xrunner

shaygetz said:


> When I take mine apart, I place a sheet of paper over those pistons and springs, then flip the table over upright and place it over the tray it sits in. By holding it down lightly while pulling the paper out, the pistons and springs stay where they belong, making re-assembly much easier.


Can I remove the screw and take off the brown table top without the nut below falling off, when it's mounted to the top of the layout? I can't remember now what the underside looks like. I assume this is the case otherwise it would be a nightmare to replace a part inside after all tracks were glued down.


----------



## shaygetz

It shoud stay in there just fine...however...to avert the powers of Murphey's Law, I secured mine with a drop of glue.:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner

shaygetz said:


> It shoud stay in there just fine...however...to avert the powers of Murphey's Law, I secured mine with a drop of glue.:thumbsup:


Thanks. It's a little too late for the drop of glue, but I think from what you said and what I remember now it is contained in it's own little hex compartment under there.


----------

